# Knit Christmas & Hanukkah Mice



## Rainebo

The holidays are such festive occasions! Fond memories of Christmas or Hanukkah are conjured up for many of us. Ive always loved hearing stories of a Christmas mouse, so I thought I would design a knitted one. Then one became two and then I thought why not Hanukkah mice, as well?! And these adorable Christmas and Hanukkah Mice were born! My Christmas Mice hold a candy cane and jingle bell. My Hanukkah Mice hold a menorah candle and a bag of gelt. All four are dressed in their lovely holiday outfits. Standing approx. 9 tall (without those ears), the mice are knit with regular #4 worsted wt. yarn with a small amount of short eyelash furry yarn for their fuzzy hair! Their outfits are also made using worsted wt. yarn. They would look lovely in your home during the holidays or as a special holiday gift for a child!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-christmas--hanukkah-mice
$5.50


----------



## mollyannhad

What an adorable pattern!


----------



## Grammax8

You are so clever...well done.


----------



## trish2222

They're so sweet - love them


----------



## Sewbizgirl

What cute mice!


----------



## laurelarts

They are adorable, just want to squeeze them


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh my! They're so sweet!


----------



## oge designs

They are just so sweet, adorable pattern


----------



## amudaus

Wow! another superb winner,they are so sweet and always such beautiful work..Really love your patterns they are put together so well.x


----------



## Gypsycream

So sweet! Very festive


----------



## sbel3555

OMG! those are adorable!


----------



## krafty ev

Very, very cute!


----------



## Rainebo

Thank you all so much for your kind words. It was fun designing them, though it felt a little strange doing so in July! But hearing KPers posting that they were already making holiday gifts, put me in the spirit to go for it.


----------



## laurelarts

Rainebo said:


> Thank you all so much for your kind words. It was fun designing them, though it felt a little strange doing so in July! But hearing KPers posting that they were already making holiday gifts, put me in the spirit to go for it.


I knit for Christmas all year long  My problem used to be I would forget who I knit what for  Now I label them and put them in a designated place so I can look and see that I already have a gift or need to create a gift for someone.


----------



## Sandiego

Lorraine, They are adorable!!! How cute they are. What are you going to come up with next.? I can't keep up with all your designs, but love them. Creative you are. ;0)


----------



## helenlou

They are adorable. And reminds us Christmas will be here before we know it.


----------



## Rainebo

laurelarts said:


> I knit for Christmas all year long  My problem used to be I would forget who I knit what for  Now I label them and put them in a designated place so I can look and see that I already have a gift or need to create a gift for someone.


That's a great way to organize yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo

Sandiego said:


> Lorraine, They are adorable!!! How cute they are. What are you going to come up with next.? I can't keep up with all your designs, but love them. Creative you are. ;0)


Thanks, Candy! Have a lot of ideas...now just need the time!


----------



## gracieanne

So adorable!


----------



## annweb

Absolutely beautiful work .You are so talented .


----------



## missmolly

Awww Lorraine they are just so darn cute!! ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Another great design. You'll do really well with this pattern as there are so many organised KP members ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## lawrencji

Oh my goodness, they're adorable!


----------



## Rainebo

missmolly said:


> Awww Lorraine they are just so darn cute!! ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Another great design. You'll do really well with this pattern as there are so many organised KP members ;-) :lol: :lol:


Thanks, Tracy! You're right...so many KPers ARE SO VERY organized. They are so inspiring...AND so very talented as well! I so enjoy seeing their lovely work.


----------



## Woefkins

Your mice are wonderfully well crafted, love them. You really are talented.
Hannet


----------



## Rainebo

Woefkins said:


> Your mice are wonderfully well crafted, love them. You really are talented.
> Hannet


Aw, thanks! Glad you like them!


----------



## LinJurm

These mice are darling!


----------



## rujam

They are gorgeous, can you tell me if they are knitted on 4 needles or 2 please?


----------



## Rainebo

rujam said:


> They are gorgeous, can you tell me if they are knitted on 4 needles or 2 please?


Thank you! The mice are knitted flat on 2 needles.


----------



## rujam

Rainebo said:


> Thank you! The mice are knitted flat on 2 needles.


Thank Rainebo, I shall now proceed to buy the pattern.


----------



## belleflower

These are so cute and adorablexx


----------



## Rainebo

belleflower said:


> These are so cute and adorablexx


Thanks!


----------



## birsss

Lorraine, I have just come home from hospital and couldn't wait to have a look at KP, noticed your new avatar on another post, they are just so sweet. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## Rainebo

birsss said:


> Lorraine, I have just come home from hospital and couldn't wait to have a look at KP, noticed your new avatar on another post, they are just so sweet. You are a very talented lady.


Oh, Sharon, thank you so much! Glad to hear you are home from the hospital. Hope all went well for you!


----------



## belleflower

sooo cute and festivexx


----------



## maybebabydesigns

They are just the cutest, what a talent you are


----------



## Rainebo

Thank you so much for the lovely compliments!


----------

